

Static social media "share" buttons - for a bit more privacy - tagawa
http://my.opera.com/tagawa/blog/static-social-media-share-buttons

======
james-skemp
This is hardly a new idea, so I wonder why we just end up using AddThis, or
one of the other services. Sure, they provide stats, but it's not too
difficult to hook up Google Analytics, or setup a pass through page.

Perhaps it's the fact that they tend to provide access to most networks, if
not all, despite the lack of value (participation) for most of them?

